# Help feeding new dog - now running stools and smelly farts



## sotodog (Jun 12, 2013)

We rescued an 10 month old mutt, Zeus, from the local shelter about 2 months ago. We've tried various feeding brands and amounts and have always fed him twice a day. He eats everything we give him and doesn't seem picky at all. We are training so we give him treats as well as a small Kong with peanut butter when we leave for the day.

1. The shelter was feeding him Science Diet and I continued with that until I had time to change. While on that, his poops were firm but he pooped about 5 times a day but we only fed him twice but fed an amount based on the label.
2. Then I switched to what I picked up quickly before we brought the dog home. It was Rachael Ray's Just 6 Lamb and Rice. I don't think I really saw a change in stools. At some point we had seen the vet who said Zeus was not gaining weight and actually loosing weight so we were told to double his intake which was double what was on the label. Again, no real change as far as I can tell. Can't remember if this was on the Science Diet or Rachael Ray.
3. Now I bought Wellness Puppy chicken and rice and since we've transitioned 100% to this and giving him twice the label amount, he has runny poops and smelly farts. I think he is pooping less but he seems to be straining or taking a long time to get everything out. I would say that that he is medium energy at most. He is now shedding a lot but when we brought him home from the shelter he was not shedding at all. 

It seems that there are a variety of options like reduce the amount he gets and see if that helps. Try a different brand. I have just started adding yogurt but forgot to buy the pumpkin puree. What steps would you recommend starting with?


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I would maybe stop the yogurt, cut down on the amount, and add canned pumpkin or sweet potato to help firm up the stool. Dogs can be lactose intolerant, so the yogurt might be making him go more. 

How much of the Wellness Puppy are you feeding?


----------



## sotodog (Jun 12, 2013)

I just started the yogurt yesterday or the day before. My dog is just under 40lbs and we are feeding him about 5 cups a day. The labels say about 3 cups a day. When I was feeding 3 cups of the Science Diet and/or RR, he was losing weight and pooping a lot. It still seems odd that I should have to feed him almost double the label especially if he is not a high energy dog. He has been checked out by the shelter, then a vet the day we brought him home and then we switched to a new vet who told us to double the quantity. I will reduce the amount and see that helps before I switch brands again.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

sotodog said:


> I just started the yogurt yesterday or the day before. My dog is just under 40lbs and we are feeding him about 5 cups a day. The labels say about 3 cups a day. When I was feeding 3 cups of the Science Diet and/or RR, he was losing weight and pooping a lot. It still seems odd that I should have to feed him almost double the label especially if he is not a high energy dog. He has been checked out by the shelter, then a vet the day we brought him home and then we switched to a new vet who told us to double the quantity. I will reduce the amount and see that helps before I switch brands again.


Disregard the "high energy" guideline. Always. Unless your dog is actually out sledding and working for most of the day, it's way too much for any dog. I would cut back and do 3 cups (or whatever the guideline is) of the Wellness Puppy.

Scient Diet and RR are not the best of foods.
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/hills-science-diet-puppy-dry/
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/rachael-ray-nutrish-just-6/

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/wellness-dog-food-super-5-mix-dry/

Because the Wellness is a much better quality food, it's more concentrated, so when you feed too much it will make your dog have soft stool/diarrhea. I would cut back and see if it helps


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

My pup who is over 90 pounds eats 4 cups of food but is recommended 5-6 cups.
The back of the packaging is for super hyper, insane working, hero dogs. Or dog with certain conditions that can speed the metabolism to higher speeds. If my pup wasn't growing she'd probably eat less than 4 cups.

I second the cut back suggestion and add a little pumpkin to every meal. Maybe some pro-biotic that's not dairy based if you pup isn't reacting well to yoghurt. I see the powder pro-biotics in vet offices and pet stores all the time but can't suggest a brand as it's been a few years since I had an animal on one.


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Like everyone has mentioned, if anything, feeding guidelines on bags always tend to be an overestimate on how much an animal needs for better foods. Overfeeding can definitely cause runny stools. Runny stools by themselves tend to be irritating which can have a dog "straining" to try and get more out even when there's not really anything left. It's kinda the same with people.

More poop on SD and RR pretty much means less of the food is digested so more waste matter is passed through. Low quality ingredients can have that effect. Having to feed more is also a result of this.

Shedding may or may not be food related cause well, it's getting hot outside. It could be that Wellness just doesn't suit him but I'd definitely reduce the amount for a while first and give it a couple more weeks. A dog that is used to lower quality foods actually may take longer to really adjust their digestive system to handle better foods. Pumpkin could help add bulk to the stool and firm it up a bit which can help reduce irritation for now. Plain yogurt (with live cultures) can serve as a probiotic to aid in digestion.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

Wellness might just be too rich for him. I suggest cutting down, and giving some canned pumpkin until the stool firms up.


----------



## dogspot (Jan 2, 2013)

Every food on the market contains totally different ingredients, and every one has the potential to cause symptoms of hypersensitivity reaction or intolerance in some dogs. each food contains a unique quantitative relation of macronutrients – supermolecule, fat, and carbohydrates – and you have got to be told by trial and error that quantitative relation works best for your dog. every product contains variable amounts of vitamins and minerals, and although most fall at intervals the ranges thought of acceptable by the Association of yank Feed management officers (AAFCO), some could also be in far more than, or deficient to your dog’s wants.


----------



## 3c1d (Dec 28, 2012)

I tried my dog on Wellness when he was a puppy and it was a no-go from day one. His soft stool became diarrhea. I eventually put him on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish - it is all stages and a puppy can eat it. I have him grain free as well. My dog seems to have a problem with chicken , although I am not positive about that. 

Overfeeding can also be leading to diarrhea, especially if he eats quickly.

I would also recommend a probiotic. The amount of probiotics is small in yogurt and he would need to eat more than I would be willing to feed him to get a sufficient amount. As others have said, also try adding a tablespoon of canned pumpkin (not pie mix) or sweet potato to his feedings. 
At 15 months and with a major bout of diarrhea, my vet said based on his history ( pooping often, loose and large amount) she believes he has chronic colitis. Also because of the diarrhea he needed his anal glands expressed.

Below is a picture of him now.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 23, 2013)

I would definitely cut back on the amount you are giving him. Have you thought he could possibly have a medical problem going on? I would be finding a different vet for different opinions. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sotodog (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you everyone. So I have reduced his food to about 3 cups per day. His poops and farts have improved significantly!!! Like I said, I notice more shedding and actually more itching. This morning I heard a strange noise coming from him which I presumed to be his stomach growling. I'm not sure.

So it sounds like I have 2 issues to address 1) try a different brand and see what happens and/or 2) call the vet and confirm there is no intestinal issues. 

I know we tested stool the day after I brought him home from the shelter with a different vet. What kind of tests should I consider and when?


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Very glad the digestive upsets seem better. If they aren't perfect then keep on reducing the amount fed. If he is too skinny, most adolescent dogs are though, then add an extra feeding a day rather than increase the size of the meal. When Sassy needed to gain weight splitting the food 3-5 ways helped but just increasing meant she pooped it right out. Guess she was lucky as no gas, just enormous soft poop with no weight gain.

10 month old dog could be finishing off the change from puppy to adult coat and there are oodles of reasons for excessive shedding. My dogs shed a ton at the vet's office as simple stress causes shedding! Give him a warm bath and brush him gently until he is dry. I do that during the course of a walk on a warm enough day. Works great.

Is he on flea protection? I rarely saw a flea on Sassy but her itching was due to flea allergy. Put on the drops and she stopped itching, at least until she was very old then if a flea looked cross eyed at her she started itching.


----------

